# Ganz blöde Frage!



## Kopfballstar (31. August 2005)

Kann ich eine *.htm Datei wirklich nur in einen Frame oder IFrame laden? Gibt es keine Alternative Möglichkeit?


----------



## hpvw (31. August 2005)

Du kannst sie auch im Browserfenster direkt öffnen...
Ich glaube, Du solltest mal klarer sagen, was Du vor hast.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Leola13 (31. August 2005)

Hai,

   Im Bezug auf den aussagekräftigen Titel hast du dich voll und ganz an die Netiquette gehalten.   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Kopfballstar (31. August 2005)

Also konkret:
ich habe eine Hauptseite und die Inhalte, erreichbar über das Menü, sind halt wiederum einzelne html Seiten. Ich möchte diese HTML Seiten aber nicht in Frames oder IFrames einladen wegen den Suchmaschienen. Gibt es also noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## AKrebs70 (31. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ja! Aber das wirst Du mit HTML nicht lösen können. Solche sachen kanst Du prima mit php realisieren(z.B. über include).

Axel


----------



## admichi (31. August 2005)

```
<object type="text/x-scriptlet" width=100% height="250" data="data.htm">
```

Den Code hab ich hier gefunden.

Nachteil: es läuft nicht auf allen Browsern und es ist eine vordefinierte Größe.

Da muss AKrebs70 schon recht geben, das PHP mit der include Funktion um einiges effektiver wäre!

Lg Admichi


----------



## fish-guts (31. August 2005)

Moin

 Schliesse mich da auch an. Über <object> wird das doch viel zu umständlich. die include Funktion in PHP macht das hervorragend und ist wirklich leicht zu setzen 

 Gruss

 FG


----------



## Yoah (31. August 2005)

Es gibt noch eine, falls du kein php hast.
Löse es mittels Tabellen!


----------



## da_loki (1. September 2005)

Du kannst auch das Menü in jede deiner Inhalts-HTML Seiten mit einbinden.

Aber am einfachsten ist wirklich die include-Variante von PHP !
Da muss jedoch dein WebSpace auch PHP unterstützen [ gibt es eigentlich Provider die das nicht machen  ]
Denk aber daran, dass du dann deine index in .php umänderst, und nach möglichkeit würde ich dir sogar noch eine IF Abfrage empfehlen, damit du nur die richtige Seite lädst 


```
<?php
if($site == "news") {
include("link/zur/news.htm");
} else if($site == "kontakt") {
include("link/zum/kontakt.htm");
}
?>
```

Deine Links müssen dann wie folgt aussehen:

```
<a href="index.php?site=news">News</a>
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. September 2005)

da_loki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da muss jedoch dein WebSpace auch PHP unterstützen [ gibt es eigentlich Provider die das nicht machen  ]


Gute Frage.
Moeglicherweise wenn man den (kostenpflichtigen) Webspace schon seit Ewigkeiten hat und eben damals kein PHP vorgesehen war.
Ein Kollege von mir sitzt in einem solchen Szenario. Er hat kostenpflichtigen Webspace, und den schon seit ein paar Jahren, bevor sich PHP verbreitet hat.
Damals hatte er jeden Fall kein PHP, ich werd ihn mal bitten zu gucken ob er's jetzt ploetzlich hat.

Aber ich wer heutzutage Webspace bekommt, ob nun kostenpflichtig oder nicht, hat wohl in der Regel auch PHP.
Die Server laufen ja normalerweise unter Linux, und wenn nicht grad eine Uralt-Distribution eingesetzt wird duerfte PHP schon bei der Standard-Installation drin sein.


----------



## fish-guts (1. September 2005)

Moin

 Ja ich hatte auch mal so einen Space, der kein PHP installiert hatte. Hab meinem Hoster dann ein bisschen Dampf unterm Hintern gemacht, dann wurde es installiert 

 Gruss FG


----------



## ka (1. September 2005)

es gibt keine blöden Fragen nur Blöde antworten ^^

also ich weiß leider auch nur das dein Problem mit PHP gelöst werden könnte.


----------



## Inspector (1. September 2005)

Hi,

dem Eingangsstatement meines verehrten Vorredners kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Ansonsten: Es gäbe da noch die Möglichkeit über JavaScript. Ist auch nicht das Gelbe von's Ei, aber es ist eine Alternative. Du kannst über die DOM-Funktion innerHTML innerhalb eines Containers beliebigen Inhalt erzeugen.

Auch noch eine ganz lustige Möglichkeit: Du bastelst in die Seite sämtliche Inhalte rein, alle in Containern (div bietet sich da an), verpasst allen diesen Containern eine ID und eine Klasse, die Du per css mit "display: none" versteckst. Per Klick auf den Link veränderst Du dann den Klassennamen eines dieser Container so, daß er angezeigt wird. Ist auch JavaScript natürlich.

Wie gesagt, nicht, daß ich jetzt meine, daß das die beste Lösung wäre. SSI, CGI, PHP und wie es alles heißt ist da besser. Doch: Viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------



## Kopfballstar (1. September 2005)

Hm, das mit PHP wäre eine Möglichkeit und wäre überlegenswert. Aber das muss ich erstmal noch checken weil der Server nicht bei uns in der Firma liegt sondern bei unserem Partner und die PHP Sachen auch noch ausgelagert werden müssen. Und da die Kommunikation von deren Seite eher etwas *hüstel* absichtlich zurückhaltend ist bin ich nicht so 100% überzeugt.

Das mit den Divs hatte ich auch überlegt aber es würde eine ellenlange Datei entstehen. Ob das so toll für die Performance ist.....


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. September 2005)

Wenn sie dann erstmal geladen ist gehts sicherlich ruckzuck 
Kommt natürlich drauf an was du da an Inhalten auf deiner Seite hast... 
Aber eine wirklich gängige Lösung ist das nicht


----------

